# zero turn mowers



## scary (Apr 25, 2011)

Any body know of a good place to buy zero turn lawnmowers near chattanooga? What do you guys think about the zero turns for sale at home depot/Lowes?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 25, 2011)

scary said:


> What do you guys think about the zero turns for sale at home depot/Lowes?



trash.

Honestly, do a search on here and you'll find a lot of info on ZT's.  It really comes down to your budget and what you are going to use it for.

The hydros are cheap, the wheels too small and the decks are stamped and will fall apart on the models Lowes/HD.  

My advice would be to try and find a Commercial unit with low hours on it (less than 300).  You can find them, although you might have to drive a little bit to get it.

Another HomeOwner model that is near commercial quality is the Hustler Fastrack.  You can find them used with low hours for around $2500.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 26, 2011)

scary said:


> What do you guys think about the zero turns for sale at home depot/Lowes?



Junk !!!!!

I just bought a Bad Boy at Tractor Supply. It cost a little more than some of those at Home Depot but the difference in quality is obvious. Tractor Supply has the Bad Boy 48" cut with a 27 hp Briggs engine for $3499. I don't think you'll find a better built zero turn mower for that price.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...ad-boy-reg-48-in-mz48-zero-turn-mower-1015749


----------



## gcs (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a Hustler mower and I love it. Hustler has a wide range of mowers and they are quality built. Check their web site out, it has a dealer locater.


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 26, 2011)

Vidalia Small Engine sells Hustlers in Vidalia.  The one I got was about $1000 off what local dealer wanted for it.  Little bit of  a drive but worth it, and supposedly any Hustler dealer will service it.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Junk !!!!!
> 
> I just bought a Bad Boy at Tractor Supply. It cost a little more than some of those at Home Depot but the difference in quality is obvious. Tractor Supply has the Bad Boy 48" cut with a 27 hp Briggs engine for $3499. I don't think you'll find a better built zero turn mower for that price.
> 
> ...



I personally think Snapper Pro. is the way to go, but after a thread from last week, it looks like form others you cant beat Tractor Supply's Bad Boy. Home Depot and Lowes are definately NOT the way to go.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 26, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> I personally think Snapper Pro. is the way to go, but after a thread from last week, it looks like form others you cant beat Tractor Supply's Bad Boy.



I just think you won't beat the price on a well built zero turn mower.  These things are solid, all welded mowing deck with a bigger engine that all the others in it's price range that I looked at. I shopped around and the Bad Boy stood out from the rest! I would definitely check them out before I took the plunge! 

http://www.badboymowers.com/home.php


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I just think you won't beat the price on a well built zero turn mower.  These things are solid, all welded mowing deck with a bigger engine that all the others in it's price range that I looked at. I shopped around and the Bad Boy stood out from the rest! I would definitely check them out before I took the plunge!
> 
> http://www.badboymowers.com/home.php



X100    go to TSC and drive one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K80 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I just think you won't beat the price on a well built zero turn mower.  These things are solid, all welded mowing deck with a bigger engine that all the others in it's price range that I looked at. I shopped around and the Bad Boy stood out from the rest! I would definitely check them out before I took the plunge!
> 
> http://www.badboymowers.com/home.php



Does your yard have a slope to it?  If so how does it do on the slopes?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 26, 2011)

K80 said:


> Does your yard have a slope to it?  If so how does it do on the slopes?



Mostly flat. I do have a ditch out near the road, I learned quick to stay away from it.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 26, 2011)

K80 said:


> Does your yard have a slope to it?  If so how does it do on the slopes?



I live in the flat lands and don't have much slope but do mow a ditch line.  I just go slow and one thing about the Bad Boy is compared to a lot of ZTs it has a low center of gravity.

Be careful with any steep slope though ... straight up and down if at all.

There were some mailers that went out a couple of weeks ago for TSC for 10 or 15% off any one item.  Doesn't get you that much off but if you can find one it's gets the maximum of $100 ... better than nothing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2011)

If your property has a lot of slopes, I recommend getting a more aggressive tread tire.  

However, by doing this, you have to be real careful when you turn as it will rip up the grass real quick.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought a Toro Z420 Zero Turn from Home Depot about 4 years ago and it has been an excellent mower. The ethanol in the gas started giving me problems where it wou;ldn't idle, but, a little Sea Foam took care of that. I bought one of the ones that had been returned, and they negotiated down about $900 off of the price tag on the unit. 

It's not as fast as some of the commercial ZT mowers, but, if you don't have a very large lot, it should be fast enough. Until youget used to it, I wouldn't go too fast anyway. They can get away from you real quick until you get used to the hand controls.

If I were looking at one today, I'd probably look at a Bad Boy from Tractor Supply, but, my wife was already upset about me paying $1,800 for one.


----------



## JWarren (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought my Hustler from Vidalia Small Engines and have been very pleased with the mower and service. 

BTW, I have a very steep ditch on my property that is no problem at all.


----------



## StikR (May 7, 2011)

After alot of research I just bought a Hustler Fastrak (super duty) 54" with a Kaw 26hp commercial motor for under $6000 out the door from Vidalia Small Engine.  Tommy deals on these mowers!  My local dealers couldn't get near his price.  Hustler is offering 36mo 0% financing now if you need it.  This mower is awesome and I can't imagine a homeowner needing more mower than this.  It's robust, powerful, simple, and the maintenance is easy. Tommi is advertising in the GON magazine too.  Support him and tell him you heard about his deals here


----------



## beulahboy (May 11, 2011)

Hard to beat that Hustler. I have had mine for 4 years and it has not given me one minutes worth of trouble!


----------



## antiqfreq (Jul 8, 2011)

In April we bought the same as StikR from Vidalia Small Engine and it was under $6000 out the door.
Love it so far -doing the first oil change this weekend-

Jo


----------

